

Brussels court bans Uber, imposes 10,000 euro fine for every violation - robinwauters
http://tech.eu/news/brussels-court-bans-uber/

======
bsaul
Damn, that title had me worried. When we say "brussel" we very often mean "the
european commission" / parliament" (at least in France). In that case it's
just the city itself.

------
joshdance
Heard an idea to make a metric for cities based on how much they tried to stop
peer to peer services. Brussels just went up a few points.

------
jaachan

        Uber, which did not appear in court
    

O.o If you don't appear in court, you lose. It's like that every time. This is
overblown.

